
The NBA gets high-tech with virtual reality, drones and big dreams - febin
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/24/the-nba-gets-high-tech-with-virtual-reality-drones-and-big-dreams/
======
jennytodavchych
Cool idea. Thanks for news!

